# If we are feeding alfalfa hay, do we need alfalfa pellets, too?



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 31, 2009)

We are getting some of our goats this weekend!  

I have found a place to get really good quailty alfalfa hay for $25 per large round bale.  If we feed alfalfa hay free choice, do we still need alfalfa pellets?  Conversely, could we go with cheaper quality mixed grass hay and use alfalfa pellets to make up the difference?

I'm starting to freak out a little!  

So, if we are getting does, one of which might be in milk (if we decide to bring her home) and one that is preggers, we need hay, goat "chow", grain, and minerals?   I think I am still confused...


----------



## lilhill (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations!   To answer your question, yes, you can feed grass hay and alfalfa pellets.  We can't get alfalfa hay here so we supplement with the alfalfa pellets.  Welcome to the world of goat addicts.  

My milk goats get hay, alfalfa pellets, Purina Goat Chow and loose minerals.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 31, 2009)

I use the alfalfa pellets on the milking stand along with a double handful of grain and half a cup of beet pulp, pre-soaked.  That is the amount of food it takes to keep my girl busy long enough for me to get her cleaned up, milked, and dipped!  It is a race each time....when I have extra veggie scraps, I can get a couple of her feet trimmed, too. 

I also give some of the pellets to the growing doeling to keep her satisfied just before she goes out with the big girls and right when she comes in.  It really cut down on her crying.  She gets a little grain mixed in, and any carrot peelings from the house.  She gets the alfalfa/grass hay free choice while in her stall, pasture while out with the herd.

My pygmies get no pellets, just whatever alfalfa hay they can get in the race to inhale it in the evening.  I put a flake each of grass hay and alfalfa in the rack for the two pygmies and the dairy doe.  This system is working just fine for my set up.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 31, 2009)

If you are giving alfalfa, then no, you do not need the alfalfa pellets. The alfalfa pellets are a substitute for alfalfa when you can not get it. The real alfalfa hay is much, much better for them compared to the pellets.
We give 2 flakes of alfalfa 2 times a day for around 10 goats.

All of your goats will need goat chow(Noble Goat and Purina Show goat are really good pelleted feeds). I would feed all of your goat s the amount of feed recommended on the feed tag.
Will you have some forage as a supplement?
You need loose goat minerals too. Purina makes a good one.

Don't freak out!!  If you feed them well, they will be just fine!! Just don't feed them a lot of new food they are not used too. You will have to slowly get them used to it.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> Will you have some forage as a supplement?
> You need loose goat minerals too. Purina makes a good one.


Check your local listings on that...or, rather, check the tag..

I could be looking at a different Purina goat mineral, but the one I saw was nearly 1:1 on Ca, which isn't good -- especially if you have males.  It was also very nearly 1/2 salt.

They do put plenty of copper in it, and it's copper sulfate...which is good...but the iron was primarily ferrous oxide..  Not good..  

All in all, there are better minerals out there.  Kent makes one that looks good except for being a little stingy with copper for my particular area...but then again, your area may not be as copper deficient as mine.

Minerals are tricky..  Gotta know what all your soil is deficient in, then look for the one that best compliments those deficiencies -- but without being otherwise potentially harmful..  Bit of a tightrope.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 31, 2009)

yes, they will have forage until winter.  Mostly blackberry bushes, wild roses and walnut and mimosa saplings.  During the winter, though, it will all be browned out.

How do I find out about our soil?  Can I do a soild test or do I find this out from the county extension agent?

Just trying to get this straight in my head...The goat chow is not grain, right?  And what in the world is Sweet Feed?


----------



## freemotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Goat chow is grain.  Sweet feed is grain with molasses.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay, sounds like they will do well w/one of the pelleted feeds I mentioned w/ your forage.
The goat feed I mentioned is pelleted and not whole grains mixed together. You want to avoid the mixed goats because they pick out what they want. They also lack some things they need.
Sweet feed is  whole grains mixed w/molasses. Goats like molasses, but it's not good for them.
You can check with your vet about certain soil deficiencies in your area. Generally selenium is one that a lot of people have to supplement for, but your vet will tell you if you need that.
Most pelleted feeds have a balanced content of minerals that will fit a goats needs. When you give the minerals, it's just a little supplement for them to ensure they are getting enough salt and trace.

With a whole grain mixed diet, grass hay and little forage or all forage and no feed, goats will start showing deficiencies and that is generally where people start looking harder at their mineral mix or start checking soil levels.


----------

